# Kimber Sales on the Rise?



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been noticing for the past six months or so how difficult it is to find Kimber handguns anywhere. I have three shops near me that are Kimber dealers and they all sell out nearly as fast as they get them in. I did a random search on the internet and Bud's Guns, for instance, offers 88 different choices of Kimber handguns yet they are out of stock on all but six of them. I wonder if sales are really this good or their production just isn't up to speed.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Production not up to speed.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

...and they don't care.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

....and neither do i


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Cabelas and Sortsman's Warehouse here have ton's of them. The empty spots after Christmas were the XD, XDm 5.25, Glock 17/19 and Springfield 1911's and the 1911 R1.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you think Kimbers are hard to find, try to find a Ruger SR1911 at even MSRP much less a decent lower price....JJ


----------



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> If you think Kimbers are hard to find, try to find a Ruger SR1911 at even MSRP much less a decent lower price....JJ


Yeah, I've only seen two in my area and one was purchased by an employee at the gun shop that got it in. The other was at a gun show yesterday and it was marked at $799 but I am sure it will be sold even at that price.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty sure someone mentioned Kimber buying a new building, maybe there's some downtime associated with moving some equipment around / retooling?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> Production not up to speed.


Based on what exactly?


----------

